# Light Smoked Ham Bones?



## dinki2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay I am getting mixed reviews researching through the internet, but a local store I visit carries Smoked Ham Bones For Dogs, and my GSD who is 6 LOVES these bones, we have bought her a few over the months and she seems fine, but I am reading that they are bad for her? 

We have tried feeding her rawhide bones/pig ears/ect, but she will not go anywhere near a rawhide bone or pig ear, but put a smoked hambone infront of her....the darn thing is gone in 30 minutes, the ones we buy her are like 6-7 inches long and are decently thick, and when she eats I never see any splinters from the bone around her, "though when shes chewing them I swear it nerves me as it sounds as if shes cracking her teeth lol". But for a 6 year old dog her teeth are very white and look extremely healthy.

Im just afraid that it might be doing damage or something after reading all these mixed reviews, Ive had her about 2 months now and she recently had a litter of pups about 10 days ago. But she has no health problems at all and is an energetic old dog. I always watch her when shes eating them or keep an eye on her and she never has any issues "besides once she gets started she dont stop until she gets to the center of the bone, she doesnt eat the center".

We've tried giving her a HUGE bone she could chew on that she couldnt eat in 1 sitting, but she wont go near that thing lol. I really love her and I dont want to have anything happen to her, so I want to know what you think.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

dinki2 said:


> Okay I am getting mixed reviews researching through the internet, but a local store I visit carries Smoked Ham Bones For Dogs, and my GSD who is 6 LOVES these bones, we have bought her a few over the months and she seems fine, but I am reading that they are bad for her?


I wouldn't feed them. Smoked = cooked. Cooked bones CAN be dangerous. It doesn't mean all are but you never know. I also don't buy anything labeled "ham" because ham has a lot of salt in it. I don't know if the salt makes its way down to the bone or not. 



> We have tried feeding her rawhide bones/pig ears/ect, but she will not go anywhere near a rawhide bone or pig ear,


Rawhides are also bad. If the pig ears are raw, they are good chew toys. If they are processed, hard and brittle, then I am afraid of those also.


----------



## TysonsMom (Nov 22, 2008)

I personally wouldn't give smoked or cooked bones. Cooked bones can splinter and hard bones can chip and even break their teeth. I get Tyson knuckle bones from the local slaughter house. I just got him 2 small ones (which are actually pretty big) for a little over a dollar. 75 cents a bone!! He chews and chews on the meaty part and also the knuckle parts. I keep the extra bones I buy in the freezer and give them to him when I want. With hunting season coming, maybe some friends or coworkers hunt, and if they cut their own deer up, ask them for some of the raw meaty bones left over.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple of my local supermarkets package "Bones for dogs" and I snatch up a bunch to keep in the freezer. They are raw, last a really long time and my girls love them.

I sometimes get raw soup bones from the same place, but they completely destroy them in an hour (with no ill effects, except chalky stools for a while.)

I haven't ever seen a bone in a pet store I would give my dogs.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Before we started feeding raw (and before I knew better), we'd give our dogs those smoked bones. Our lab ended up getting constipated...the bone like caused a blockage. She was able to work it out herself, but it was a pretty costly vet visit and could have been worse had we needed to take her back in. 

We stopped giving them those bones after that. We now feed raw and will give them raw meaty bones once in a while. Their chewing "treat" is dried beef trachea...they love it.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I remember reading a story sometime back about Smoked Ham Bones, here it is http://dogblog.dogster.com/2008/09/30/potential-real-ham-bone-danger/

I don't know if yours is the same type of bone, but I definitely would not give it to my dogs.


----------

